# Entwicklung meines Schwimmteiches - Start 2019



## Marion412 (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo , ich bin Marion 57 Jahre jung und wir sind letztes Jahr in ein neues Haus gezogen. Zu meinem Leben gehört mein Mann und 3 Möpse aus dem Tierschutz.
Der Garten war eine verwilderte Katastrophe und recht groß. 
Da ich die ganzen Jahre immer einen aufstellbaren Pool über den Sommer hatte , wollte mir mein Mann einen Pool bauen lassen.
Ich bin aber eher der Naturmensch und liebe die Fauna und Flora und was soll ich mit einem Pool im Garten , den man evtl. 3 Monate nutzen kann und den Rest vom Jahr nur Geld kostet.

Nein, ich wollte einen Schwimmteich, wo ich __ Libellen beobachten kann und wenn schönes Wetter ist  , mich mit meiner Luftmatratze treiben lasse.

Anbei Bilder des Gartens bei Übernahme


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juni 2020)

Schwimmteich im Garten , heißt auch Verantwortung für die Nachbarskinder .
Also muss gesichert werden mit einem stabilen Zaun.
Alle Koniferen und __ Tannen , bis auf eine wunderschöne Blaufichte , mussten weichen.

 Aushub mit Bagger , das Projekt Schwimmteichbau startet.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juni 2020)

Weiter geht es mit Vlies und Folie , sowie die Bambusdielen als Abdeckung der Schwimmbegrenzung.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juni 2020)

Dann kam der Sand in die Pflanzzone und der Hügel inklusive Wasserfall musste fertiggestellt werden.
Anfang Oktober


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juni 2020)

Skimmer Einbau und die 1. Bepflanzung Hügel und Teich


----------



## Marion412 (22. Juni 2020)

Badedeck war dann Ende November fertig


----------



## PorkyPaule (22. Juni 2020)

Richtig toll!


----------



## Dothee (22. Juni 2020)

Ohh wenn ich sowas sehe mag ich auch gleich was grösseres bauen  bin gespannt woe es bei dir jetzt aussieht!


----------



## Marion412 (23. Juni 2020)

Jetzt heißt es warten bis der Winter vorbei ist. 
In der Zwischenzeit ein Reinigungsgerät gekauft, damit der Frühjahrsputz etwas leichter geht . 
Wasserspiel mit kleiner UVC und Filter gekauft...es wird als mehr Grün im Teich.     

Die 1. Algenblüte ist da


----------



## Marion412 (23. Juni 2020)

Hier im Forum wurde mir gesagt , Finger weg lassen...Kaffee trinken , das muss sich einspielen
 
Kein Kaffee.. ging aber auch 

auch die Möpse halten sich an die Regel: Nur kucken, nix anfassen


----------



## Marion412 (23. Juni 2020)

Ein paar Impressionen


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juni 2020)

Im Moment ist hier richtig viel .
Der Frankfurter würde sagen: Verkehr wie uff de Zeil 

Molchnavhwuchs entdeckt , grosses Libellenschlüpfen über fast 3 Tage , Wasserpflanzen fangen viele das blühen an  und immer wieder kommen die verschiedensten __ Libellen zu Besuch.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Apr. 2021)

Ich habe fleißig eingekauft  Sobald die 1. Sonnenstrahlen kommen, juckt es mich in den Fingern und ich muss Pflanzen shoppen.
Diesmal sind es welche für in den Teich und für 2 Schwimminseln geworden .
Auf die Inseln kommen Amerikanische __ Sumpfschwertlilien, Lysimachia nummularia, dazu noch Minze .
Habe ich mal in einem Landschafts und Gartenbaumarkt gesehen und musste ich unbedingt haben, sowie diesen schönen roten __ Ahorn, so einer steht schon am Teich .
    

Meine Beute , gekauft online bei Stauden Junge.
    

Habe jetzt seit 2 Wochen einen Screenmatic mit UVC am laufen . Steht jetzt erstmal provisorisch neben der Gartenhütte. 

Wasser ist glasklar , habe zwar überall einen Algenrasen , stört mich aber nicht sonderlich. Die Pflanzen starten langsam durch und die ein oder andere Blütenknospe habe ich schon entdeckt.
Sowie es aussieht ich fast mein ganzes __ Hornblatt weg, nur noch ein paar vereinzelte Stückchen liegen noch rum.
    
Wasser so klar, das man in 1,60 Tiefe die Folienbeschriftung lesen kann.
Elritzen und Algen sieht man in der flachen Zone auch klasse


----------



## Marion412 (26. Apr. 2021)

Wieder ein paar Fotos gemacht. 
Ein paar Hauswurz ersetzt für die, die den letzten Sommer nicht überlebt haben. 2 Schwimminseln bepflanzt und zu Wasser gelassen.
Heute hat die Wassertemperatur die 20 Gradmarke erreicht und der Mulm fängt an noch oben zu kommen. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf bestellten 38 Schlauch und dann kommt mein neuer AquaSkim 40 an den 2.Pumpeneingang . Hoffe das die Leistung der Pumpe 12000 reicht um vernünftig am Grund und an der Oberfläche zu arbeiten.


----------



## Ida17 (27. Apr. 2021)

Also Marion, wirklich, das ist ja regelrecht unverschämt! 
20°C Wassertemperatur und dazu noch glasklar... ne so geht das nicht 

Nein Spaß beiseite, einen schönen Teich hast Du da. Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich die Schwimminsel entwickeln wird, die Minze kann jedenfalls ordentlich Gas geben.
Falls Du noch was brauchst, ich hab jede Menge davon im Teich


----------



## Marion412 (27. Apr. 2021)

Dankeschön, Ida.

Im Teich habe ich gar keine gepflanzt , extra nur auf der Insel, die wuchert ja wie toll. Im letzten Garten hatte ich leichtsinnigerweise Minze ausgepflanzt , passiert mir nicht nochmal  jetzt ist sie im Kübel und wird portionsweise auf die Inseln gepackt.

Heute noch ein kleines Kiesbett am Einlauf gemacht und hoffe meine Regenbogenelritzen fangen mal das laichen an, bevor sie wieder vom Eisvogel dezimiert werden.


----------



## Marion412 (30. Apr. 2021)

Heute mal wieder die gute Kamera ausgepackt und wollte euch ein Foto machen von unserem neuen Mitbewohner, wir nennen ihn „Graf Rotz“
Den genauso verhält er sich , läuft hier rum ,als wenn ihm alles gehört. Bin mir nicht sicher ob Rabe oder Krähe  ist ständig hier unterwegs und bringt auch schon sein Essen mit, stippt Toastbrot in den Teich  oder Meisenknödel , lässt seine Reste überall liegen , sehr zur freute meines einen verfressenen Mopses.
Leider ist er abgehauen , ist wohl etwas Kamerascheu.

Dafür gibt es wieder ein paar Pflanzenfotos . Die __ Zierquitte Blüten, an der __ Iris sind auch die 1.Knospen und an der Yucca auch.
Im Teich sind auch schon Gräser am blühen und die ersten Knospen der Wasserpflanzen öffnen sich.
                      
Schwimminseln kann man nie genug haben, also auch noch eine selbstgebaut aus Styrodur. 
Ich muss sagen ,die selbstgemachte gefallen mir besser, als die gekauften Pastikdinger, die unverhältnismäßig teuer sind.
  
Da ich nicht mehr genug Lavamulch hatte , dafür aber noch reichlich Zeolith,ca. 50kg , wird das jetzt ein Testversuch.
    
Meine Regenbogenelritzen schimmern mittlerweile herrlich aber von Laichen konnte ich nichts erkennen, hoffentlich machen sie es lieber heimlich, sonst kommen doch noch Moderlischen dazu.
Eine Muschel ,von insgesamt 3, gesichtet und sie hat den Winter gut überstanden.

PS. Foto von Graf Rotz liefere ich nach, Teleobjektiv ist aufgeschraubt.


----------



## jolantha (1. Mai 2021)

Gefällt mir gut bei Dir, Danke fürs Zeigen


----------



## Marion412 (15. Mai 2021)

Erstmal die Fotos von Graf Rotz nachliefern  er schreitet immer noch täglich um den Teich und bringt sich auch oft etwas Proviant mit , Croissant, Butterweck oder auch schon mal ein Hühnerbein 
        

Diese Woche kamen noch 2 Dutzend Moderlischen in den Teich und 100 kleine Posthornschnecken.
Die ersten Regenbogenelritzen werden rot und ich hoffe, da sie jetzt Konkurrenz bekommen haben, das sie jetzt mal langsam das Schnackeln  anfangen.
Dann habe ich über E.Kleinanzeigen 2 Alba Ableger gekauft und erstmal ins Wasser gestellt 
  
bevor sie in den Kübel kommen und langsam versenkt werden. 
Als Substrat habe etwas Teicherde ,Betonit und Lehm Klumpenkatzenstreu genommen , dazu etwas Hornspäne und 3 Düngekegel  

Heute wird noch ein neues Garten Gerätehaus aufgebaut, bzw.. erstmal 4 Betonpfeiler betoniert,damit es mal ein bisschen ordentlicher wird.   
Auf die Schwimminsel ist noch Salat dazugekommen   
Das ein oder andere blüht schon, sind im Schnitt ja auch 18-20 Grad im Teich 
  
und ringsum gibt alles richtig Gas , was aber kein Wunder ist bei unserem Wetter , Sonne und immer wieder ein Regenschauer 
.


----------



## PeBo (15. Mai 2021)

Sehr schön Marion! 
„Graf Rotz“ ist schon ein passender Name! Er schreitet ja durch deinen Garten, als würde er ihm gehören und lässt auch noch seinen Proviant liegen — das ist schon Rotzfrech.

Gruß Peter 

PS: Schau mal nach deinen Einstellungen in der Kamera. Die ersten und die letzten Bilder sind sehr blaustichig. Weißabgleich, Kunstlichtfilter oder Ähnliches würde ich tippen.


----------



## Marion412 (15. Mai 2021)

Ja , hatte falsche Einstellung, habe es dann geändert


----------



## Marion412 (23. Juni 2021)

Habe jetzt seit 10 Wochen den Screenmatic laufen und der Wasserstand erhöht sich nicht . Das Wasser läuft genauso raus wie rein. Die Schwämme stehen vielleicht 5-7 cm im Wasser , da kann sich doch keine vernünftige Biologie aufbauen. Mein Teich wird jetzt auch langsam trüber.
Habe versucht im Filter vor den Ablauf ein Stück Schwamm zu platzieren , ist aber recht heikel das er mir dann überläuft .
Jetzt werde ich ihn mal morgen komplett auseinander bauen und nachsehen ob alles richtig sitzt. 
Oder ich muss noch eine 2.Pumpe dazu schalten oder gegen eine stärkere tauschen. Empfohlen wird 6000-11000 L , ich habe eine 12000 L dran die sollte doch eigentlich reichen oder bremst die UV evtl. den Durchfluss zu stark. Wäre auch nochmal ein Versuch wert , die abzubauen.
In den Filter gehe ich mit 50 und der Ablauf ist ein 75 und der Ablauf liegt im Filter ganz unten .
Ärgerlich , da kauft man hochwertig und nix funktioniert ohne Bastelei.

Ein Oase SwimSkim gekauft , da ja bei der Wärme wieder der Mulm aufsteigt und mein Wandskimmer das nicht schafft. 
Super , denk ich , kannst den frei im Teich platzieren und der hat ja noch eine Belüfterfunktion .
Teil ausgepackt und rein damit . Saugt schön, aber keine Luftblasen zu sehen. 

Teil wieder raus und Gebrauchsanleitung studiert…Luftschlauch kontrollieren….ok muss aufgeschraubt und auseinander gebaut werden. 
Zum Vorschein kam das   ein Witz , zum Vergleich ein normaler Luftschlauch  

Na gut, habe ja Luftschlauch da, schneidest halt ein passendes Stück ab und machst es rein.

Ja von wegen, der normale ist zu dick und passt auch nicht in die Öffnungen…nach Recherche im Internet und dank Onkel Googel arbeitet jetzt ein Benzinschlauch in meinem Sprudler. 


Fischmutti bin ich jetzt auch geworden. Die Moderlischen haben sich auf jedenfall vermehrt und ich denke auch die Regenbogenelritzen haben Nachwuchs bekommen. Bin mal gespannt wieviele davon durchkommen.

Ach ja , als ich die Moderlischen gekauft haben , schwammen die in einem Becken mit Nasen  ich habe extra darauf hingewiesen ,das ich nur Moderlischen möchte jetzt habe ich ein Moderlischen im Teich das schon doppelt so groß ist wie die anderen.


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juni 2021)

Jetzt habe ich den Auslauf von meinem Filter modifiziert, damit der Rückfluss ein wenig langsamer ist und die Filterschwämme jetzt wenigstens zur Hälfte mit Wasser bedeckt sind. Hoffe das sich die Bakterien jetzt besser entwickeln , als wenn die Filter nur 5 cm im Wasser stehen.


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2021)

Ich bin der Meinung du bist am falschen Auslauf dran. 
Der richtige sitzt mittig halber Höhe , wo du dran bist ist der Reinigungs Flansch und da gehört ein Ventil oder Schieber ran.
Kann mir nicht Vorstellen das Oase solch Schrott herstellen lässt.


----------



## Marion412 (26. Juni 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung du bist am falschen Auslauf dran.
> Der richtige sitzt mittig halber Höhe , wo du dran bist ist der Reinigungs Flansch und da gehört ein Ventil oder Schieber ran.
> Kann mir nicht Vorstellen das Oase solch Schrott herstellen lässt.



Nein, das ist der richtige. Der Schmutzauslauf ist hintern und hat einen Schieber .
Früher sah’s der Höher ,aber an den neuen Modellen haben die ihn tiefer gesetzt , warum auch immer .
Die lassen wirklich solchen Schrott herstellen, verstehe immer weniger warum so viele von Oase begeistert sind.


----------



## PeBo (26. Juni 2021)

Hallo Marion, ich weiß nicht genau welchen Screenmatic du besitzt, aber das kann so nicht richtig sein.
Schau mal genau, ob die Trennwand richtig eingesetzt ist. Vielleicht ist diese nicht richtig eingerastet und das Wasser läuft unterhalb durch. Da ist oben auch so eine Art Stufenanzeige dran, an der man den Verschmutzungsgrad der Schwämme erkennen kann. Das Wasser sollte halt bei keiner Verschmutzung in etwa auf der untersten Stufe stehen.
Diese Trennwand meine ich (1):
 

Gruß Peter

PS: Wenn nicht, würde ich mal bei der Kundenbetreuung von Oase anrufen, und das Problem schildern.

Axel @axel120470 besitzt einen Screenmatic, welcher zur Zeit an der Übergangshälterung (Pool) seiner Koi läuft. Vielleicht hat er noch einen Tipp für dich.


----------



## Marion412 (26. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen , Peter.
Ich habe den 60000 und in schon 2 mal komplett auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut.
Auf den ganzen Detailbilder von Oase sieht man den Filter immer nur von der linken Seite und nicht auf der anderen ,wo man sieht wie tief der Auslauf sitzt.
Die Trennwand ist richtig drin, die Schwämme sind richtig eingesteckt in ihrer Halterung.

Es soll ja wohl normal sein , das das Wasser am Anfang niedriger steht und erst mit der Zeit höher steigt .

Ich habe es halt jetzt angestaut , damit die Schwämme im Wasser liegen und sich eine Biologie aufbauen kann. Muss nur aufpassen das er jetzt nicht überläuft.
Werde den jetzt mal ein paar Wochen so laufen lassen und dann den Ablauf wieder ändern ,mal sehen ob er dann funktioniert oder ob das Wasser immer noch so durch rauscht.


----------



## Marion412 (3. Juli 2021)

Da ich ja das Wasser im Screenmatic angestaut habe und die Schwämme jetzt zu gut 3/4 bis komplett unter Wasser liegen hing auch mal Dreck drin. Habe deshalb mal die Hälfte ausgedrückt und abgelassen, war braune Dreckbrühe.
Aktuell um die 23 Grad im Teich und seit gestern kommt die Sonne wieder raus und der Mulm steigt auf , es entwickeln sich auch jetzt überall Algennester .
Skimmer und Handkecher arbeiten auf Hochtouren, um die Pflanzen rum habe ich auf dem Sustrat reichlich Schmodder, habe mal mit den Fingern darin rumgepullt und gesehen das in dem Schmodder die __ Wasserpest wächst und das eine oder andere Stück __ Hornblatt überlebt hat.
Wobei ich sagen muss das Hornblatt sieht nicht gut aus und ist total kalkig. Die Wasserpest wächst am besten bei den Seerosen ,die ich ja großzügig gedüngt habe.
Meine emersen Pflanzen fangen jetzt wieder das kümmern an, vieles wird gelb und braun.
 Die Subversion kommen jetzt erst ans wachsen.
Hatte im Frühjahr u.a. 3 Mummeln gepflanzt, 1 hat 3 Schwimmblätter, 1 hat 4 Schwimmblätter und 1 gar keins , hat sich fast aufgelöst.
Seerosen blühen, aber mit ihren paar Blättern geben sie kaum Schatten wie gehofft.
Die 2 Alba Ableger die im tiefen Bereich stehen wachsen gut, haben aber reichlich Düngerkegel in das Lehmsubstrat bekommen , sogar Hornspänne habe ich etwas reingepackt.

Da ich viel Schaum morgens auf der Wasseroberfläche habe , habe ich heute mal ,seit langem wieder mal , die Wasserwerte getestet.

PH  8 mg/l
GH  8 mg/l
KH  5 mg/l
CO2 2 mg
O2   6 mg
PO4  0,1 mg
NO2 0 mg
NO3 0 mg
NH4/NH3 kein Farbumschlag
K  7 mg
Fe 0 mg
Cu 0 mg

So wie ich das sehe , ist das Wasser wieder sehr nährstoffarm.
Habe extra nachgesehen, Testflüssigkeiten sind bis 2023 haltbar
Ich werde nie einen Dschungel im Teich bekommen oder Seerosen die alles zuwuchern

Ich habe noch Eisendüngekugeln , soll ich da evtl. mal welche an die Wurzeln der Kümmerlinge packen @Rhz69 oder Düngekegel besorgen.
Mein Salat den ich auf die Schwimminseln gepackt habe ist nach mindestens 6 Wochen genauso groß wie am Anfang.

Wasser ich recht klar , UV ist aus , so bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, bekomme jetzt vermehrt Fadenalgen , auch im Schwimmbereich sind auf dem Grund richtige Nester.


----------



## Turbo (3. Juli 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum wurde mir gesagt , Finger weg lassen...Kaffee trinken , das muss sich einspielen




Pffff......  

Immer noch das selbe.
Die Marion kann einfach nicht auf die Finger sitzen. 
Weniger schrauben ist manchmal mehr, liebe Marion.
Ist hübsch geworden, dein Teich.  
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Juli 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Werde den jetzt mal ein paar Wochen so laufen lassen und dann den Ablauf wieder ändern ,mal sehen ob er dann funktioniert oder ob das Wasser immer noch so durch rauscht.



Hallo Marion,
Wie ist das denn mit dem Screenmatik ausgegangen?
viele Güße


----------



## samorai (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo Marion!
Dein Teich wird schon, in 10 Jahren beschwerst du dich das alles zugewachsen ist. 

Duengekegel geben langsam ab.

Tipp: Entferne den Bogen vom Einlauf Rohr, las aber das Rohr genau so liegen.
Eine Kreisstroemung hat viele Vorteile unter und über Wasser.


----------



## Marion412 (3. Juli 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Pffff......
> 
> Immer noch das selbe.
> Die Marion kann einfach nicht auf die Finger sitzen.
> ...


Mit einer Backe sitze ich auf einer Hand 
Die Algen die oben schwimmen müssen weg, sonst sehe ich aus wie Hulk wenn ich aus dem Wasser komme.



Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> Wie ist das denn mit dem Screenmatik ausgegangen?
> viele Güße


Bogen am Auslauf ist immer noch dran und innen vorm Auslauf habe ich ein Stück Filterschaum gelegt , damit das Wasser langsamer abläuft . Jetzt liegen die Schwämme im Wasser und tun ihren Dienst.
Wenn das in 2-3 Wochen immer noch so ist, werde ich wirklich mal mit dem Kundendienst telefonieren müssen



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Marion!
> Dein Teich wird schon, in 10 Jahren beschwerst du dich das alles zugewachsen ist.
> 
> Duengekegel geben langsam ab.
> ...


Ne da beschwere ich mich nicht , verteile dann in der ganzen Gegend Wasserpflanzen.

Ok, dann Versuch ich den Bogen wieder ab zu bekommen.


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo Marion,
ich habe garkeine Hinweis bekommen, dass du mich oben erwähnt hast. Muss ich mal mein Profil prüfen.
Ich muss mich auch den anderen anschliessen, dass der Teich doch ganz OK aussieht. Das die Algen aufsteigen heisst auch, dass die grade aufgeben. Deine Pflanzen sind aber nach wie vor sehr zurückhaltend.

0,1 mg/L PO4 ist viel, war PO4 nachweisbar, oder ein Tippfehler?
Ich nehm das mal an, sonst sähe der Teich anders aus.
Das CO2 ist wahrscheinlich noch weniger, in dem Bereich taugt der Test nicht, wobei dein pH /KH passt. Das __ Hornkraut sagt aber mit der Kalkschicht etwas anderes.
Ich weiss, das ist umstritten, aber ich bin inzwischen sehr überzeugt, dass man auch genausogut gezielt übers Wasser düngen kann. Es muss aber genug CO2 da sein. 
Ich sag mal, was ich machen würde: 
1-2 g Harnstoff in den Teich und 10-20 g Zucker. Nach einem Tag auf NO2 (nicht NO3) prüfen. Wenn positiv warten, wenn negativ ein paar Tage immer 1-2 g Harnstoff + 10 bis 20 g Zucker in den Teich. Wenn nach einer Woche der NO2 Test immer noch negativ ist, auf einmal 10 bis 25 g Harnstoff und 100 bis 250 g Zucker in den Teich, dann eine Woche warten, ob man an den Pflanzen etwas sieht. 
Auf Nitrat (NO3) prüfen, wenn das positiv ist leichte Gelbfärbung weiter warten, wenn es negativ ist mit der Wochenportion weiter machen.

Wenn das Nitrit NO2 nachweisbar ist, dann ist schon mal klar, das dein Teich zu wenig Stickstoff für Pflanzenwuchs hat. Dann ist das so wenig, dass die Nitrifizieren ausgestorben sind, glaub ich bei dir aber nicht, da lebt ja schon einiges in deinem Teich.

Von den Düngekugeln bin ich auf Dauer nicht so begeistert, die enthalten mir zuviel Phosphat. Das ist wahrscheinlich für die Seerosen gut. Bei mir sind auch die Sumpfpflanzen erst mit Stickstoff im Wasser gewachsen.

viele Grüsse

Rüdiger

Die Mengen sind für die 50000 L Teichvolumen gerechnet, Bakterien machen aus Zucker CO2, aus Harnstoff wird Nitrat, wenn die Pflanzen ihn nicht vorher schon einbauen.


----------



## Marion412 (3. Juli 2021)

Bei PO4 war kein Färbung höchstens minimal, 0,1mg war aber angegeben für kleinster Wert. 

Ich hatte ja von Kai letztes Jahr 2 Eimer __ Hornkraut bekommen , gepresst voll  theoretisch waren es wahrscheinlich 4 Eimer .
Ist fast alles kaputt gegangen bis auf ein paar kleine Stücke die neu Austreiben  Das was da so rötlich ist, ist hart und ganz brüchig, dachte das wäre evtl. eine Kalkschicht, kann aber auch sein das es da einfach tot ist 

Ich habe dieses Jahr nochmal kanadische __ Wasserpest eingesetzt , der geht es noch ganz gut .

Morgens sollte ja der CO2 Wert am höchsten sein . Ich werde morgen Früh mal den CO2 , O2 und PO4 nochmal messen.

Zuviel machen möchte ich ja eigentlich nicht, kann nicht meckern , mein Wasser ist relativ klar und wenn die Werte soweit in Ordnung sind bin ich wieder mal beruhigt. 
Als es die Tage so warm war , hatte das Wasser über 30 Grad , das hat mir doch schon etwas Sorgen bereitet.


----------



## Rhz69 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo Marion, 
lässt du deine Technik 24 h durchlaufen?
Normal läuft meine Pumpe von 6 bis 22 Uhr, wenn es sehr heiss ist, mache ich sie Mittags ein paar Stunden aus, wenn der Filtergraben im Schatten liegt, dafür läuft sie Nachts durch, damit habe ich den Teich auch in der Hitzewelle letzten Sommer unter 30 ° gehalten. 

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Marion412 (4. Juli 2021)

Ja, für den Filter lasse ich durchlaufen. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich ja nur die Skimmerpumpe und da hast du eine deutliche Themperaturschichtung festgestellt.
Aber im Pflanzenbereich ist das Wasser ja relativ flach und da ist locker über 35 Grad wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Marion412 (4. Juli 2021)

Was ich mir gerade überlegt habe 
Sollte ich die Pumpe für den Filter vielleicht in die flache Pflanzzone  stellen , statt in den tieferen Schwimmbereich. Da würde sie ja auch mehr Dreck erfassen, der Mulm steigt ja aus der Pflanzzone hoch und treibt ja dann schön kreisförmig rum, bis ein Teil vom Skimmer oder von mir mit dem Kescher erwischt wird, der Rest bleibt an den Pflanzen hängen oder sinkt wieder ab. 
Nur wären im Flachbereich wahrscheinlich meine Fischbabys in Gefahr eingesaugt zu werden oder sind die so clever und bleiben weg ?

Oder nix machen und auf die Finger setzen   war gerade mal am Teich und das Wasser ist im Pflanzbereich ja glasklar , im Schwimmbereich kann ich die Falten in der Folie sehen und meine Regenbogenelritzen fangen wieder an sich zu färben und zu jagen.   

Harnstoff habe ich trotzdem bestellt, den kann ich ja auch in meine selbstgemachte Cremes einsetzten


----------



## Marion412 (8. Juli 2021)

Vor 3 Tagen ein Video gemacht von meinen Elritzen und der Dicken Emma , vermutet das es eine __ Rotfeder ist die ein Vogel eingeschleppt hat. 
Man sieht wie klar das Wasser ist und kann wunderbar den Dreck und die Falten am Grund in 1,60 m Tiefe sehen.

Der Filter arbeitet , den Schwamm innen vor dem Auslauf musste ich entfernen da der Filter sonst überläuft. Der Bogen am Auslauf ist noch dran und die Schwämme sind circa zur Hälfte im Wasser.





_View: https://vimeo.com/572236411_


----------



## Marion412 (16. Juli 2021)

Filter macht seine Arbeit und die Schwämme sind halb - Dreiviertel im Wasser.
UV ist aus und das Wasser sehr klar.
   
Aber Fadenalgen ohne Ende , denen kann ich regelrecht beim wachsen zusehen , 2 Skimmer an und Stündlich reinigen.
   

ist es normal das im Filter bei den Schwämmen auch Algensuppe ist oder muss ich den Filter dann reinigen ?


----------



## Marion412 (11. Aug. 2021)

So …ich habe mir ja jetzt einen 63mm Schlauch und passende Klebemuffen bestellt , nachdem mir @DbSam erklärt hat wie man 63mm an einen 50mm Anschluss bekommt nochmals danke an dieser Stelle 
Hat klasse funktioniert mit dem Kleben und gestern wurde der neue Schlauch angeschlossen. Leistung ist etwas besser , aber vielleicht muss ich auch mal die Pumpe auseinanderhalten , evtl. hängen da auch ein paar Algen drin. Als ich die aus dem Teich geholt habe sah die richtig schlimm aus und musste erstmal komplett abgespritzt werden
.  
Wasser ist sehr klar , keine Schwebealgen , die UVC ist seit Wochen aus , aber Fadenalgen ohne Ende , überall Algen ,wie ein Rasen überzieht er sogar die Wände . Hängt überall in den Pflanzen und wenn die Sonne rauskommt treiben sie auf der Oberfläche und hängenden den Pflanzen und Seerosen .
Es laufen 2 Skimmer und ich renne den halben Tag um den Teich und Fische mit dem feinen Kescher raus was geht. Mit der Hand kann man die nicht entfernen , die sind total schleimig und zerfallen wenn man sie anfasst.
Aber meine Pflanzen fangen jetzt das wachsen an und überall kommen auch Ableger . __ Tausendblatt habe ich jetzt noch gepflanzt und das wächst sogar  freu 
Die riesige Menge __ Hornblatt , 2 grosse Eimer, die ich letztes Jahr rein habe ist fast komplett vergammelt , ich finde nur noch kleine zum grössten Teil vergammelte Stücke , dafür kommt aber langsam die __ Wasserpest in die Gänge und so eine Unterwasserpflanze die wie ein feiner Rasen aussieht ,die breitet sich überall aus.
    
Mein Fischnachwuchs wird immer reichlicher und wenn der Eisvogel nicht wieder auftaucht, habe ich nächstes Jahr wahrscheinlich zum Schwimmen keinen Platz mehr.


----------



## PeBo (12. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Marion, meine Fische haben alle einen Namen 

Sieht schön aus bei dir!

Gruß Peter


----------



## TeichChaot (12. Aug. 2021)

Entwickelt sich doch sehr schön. Kleine, nette Fischlis sausen da rum 

Die Fadenalgen sind hier auch schwer aktiv. Aber es hält sich doch noch sehr in Grenzen. Interessant ist das sie z.B. den Tannenwedel nicht erobern unter Wasser aber den __ Kalmus schon. Futtert der Wedel die Nährstoffe vor Ort weg? Oder sondert der AlgenEx ab?  

Auf jeden Fall macht es Laune den kleinen Kobolden zuzuschauen - bei Dir sind sie noch viel besser sichtbar. Sehr schön


----------



## Marion412 (12. Aug. 2021)

Der Tannenwedel hat es jetzt vereinzelt bis über die Oberfläche geschafft , der hängt bei mir auch voll und ich streife jetzt regelmässig vorsichtig den Schmodder ab .

Die Fischis vermehren sich wie die Karnickel, habe heute schon wieder leuchtende Regenbogenelritzen gesehen     die nächste Ladung Jungfische ist wieder in Arbeit


----------



## Marion412 (19. Apr. 2022)

Wieder mal ein kleines Update von mir.
Teich hat in ca. 1m Tiefe jetzt um die 16 Grad, die kleinen betteln ständig nach Futter und sind gut durch den Winter gekommen.
Seit ich die Moderlischen für den Eisvogel eingesetzt habe,damit ich wenigstens ein paar Regenbogenelritzen übrig habe, wurde er nicht mehr gesehen.

Mein Wasser ist sehr klar, Filter läuft sein 5-6 Wochen wieder . Ein Teil vom vorderen Boden habe ich abgesaugt und den hinteren Teil Wirbel ich zwischendurch auf, damit die Pumpe am Grund den Schmodder entfernt bekommt.

Seerosen haben und __ Hechtkraut haben eine Portion Dünger an die Wurzeln gepackt bekommen und letzte Woche habe ich eine Wochendüngung mit Harnstoff und Zucker gemacht, nachdem ist laut Wassertest wieder kein NO2 und NO3 nachweisen konnte.
Hechtkraut und __ Seekanne sind am kommen, Seekanne hat jetzt schon mehr Blätter als im kompletten letzten Jahr.

Anbei ein paar Fotos , auch von meiner Zierkirsche die in voller Blüte steht, ich liebe den Frühling wenn wieder alles zum Leben erwacht.


----------



## Marion412 (18. Mai 2022)

Kleines Update .
überall im Teich klebt Laich von den Moderlischen , sowie zahlreiche Minibabyfische   
auf meine trostlosen Schwimminseln habe ich Kokoserde verteilt und __ Brunnenkresse gesät, den Dreck und Mulm sehe ich dieses Jahr etwas entspannter und lasse das meiste erstmal hängen, da es anscheinend die Kinderstube von allem möglichen Getier ist.
Beim aufräumen in der Gartenhütte sind mir 2 volle Dosen Starterbakterien in die Hände gefallen, kam vorgestern eine Dose in den Filter , UV ist aus und durch die abartige Menge Blütenstaub dieses Jahr ist der Teich recht trübe. 
Seit gestern den Sprudler auf dem Grund stehen und recht viel Blasen auf dem Teich und Dreck der vom Boden hochkommt.
Aber da der Teich voll ist mit Erdkröten Kaulquappen wird nix saubergemacht. 
Dank den Erdkröten Eltern die hinten in meinem Wasserfallhügel wohnen habe ich dieses Jahr noch keine Nacktschnecke gesehen und mein __ Mohn wird dieses Jahr blühen, die letzten 2 Jahre war er Schneckenbuffet, auch die sonst heiss begehrten __ Funkien haben nicht ein Frassloch.
Ein Moderlischen entdeckt dem er nicht gut geht , hat wohl eine Verletzung und Pilzbefall, alle anderen sind topfit.


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> und durch die abartige Menge Blütenstaub dieses Jahr ist der Teich recht trübe.


Ja, ist bei mir genauso, der Wald schmeißt mir auch immer noch seine Abkömmlinge in den Teich. Alles voll mit Pollen und
Samenständen. Der Skimmer kommt kaum hinterher.


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2022)

Auch bei uns ist der Blütenstaub überall. Heuer ist ein Mastjahr ...
Im Teich machen die Quappen die Oberfläche sauber. Schaut gegen das Licht aus, wenn die von unten an der Oberfläche knabbern, wie wenn das Wasser kocht. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2022)

Servus Marion

Habe von Peter (PeBo) einen Tipp bezüglich Screenmatic bekommen.
Meine Schaumstofffilter stehen auch in wenig Wasser, so wie bei Dir zu Anfang.
Hast du mit OASE telefoniert ?

Ich habe diese Idee geboren








						Frage zu Filterniveau am Teichrand
					

Servus  Mir ist aufgefallen das sich der Filter nur zu ca. einem Drittel füllt. Die Filterschwämme werden eben nur zum Teil genutzt.  Der Filterauslaß ist jetzt ca. 30cm über Teichniveau.  Jetzt dachte ich, mach den Filterauslaß unter Teichniveau, eben soviel wie ich die Filterschwämme mit...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Marion412 (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo Helmut,
ich habe das Problem immer noch zum Teil. Habe ja auch Winkel eingebaut und habe noch ein Stück Schwamm vor den Auslauf gelegt, damit das Wasser langsamer abläuft . Wenn die Schwämme im Filter schmutziger werden geht es einigermassen.
Habe aber das Gefühl das zu wenig Wasser über die Pumpe kommt, aktuell 12.000 L dran hängen an einem 68 mm Schlauch.
Habe jetzt eine 20.000 L regelbar gekauft und muss diese die nächste Woche mal anschliessen , ob sich da was bessert.

Berichte mal ob es sich bei dir bessert und mach mir doch mal ein Foto von deinem Winkelablauf

PS Telefoniert habe ich nicht mit Oase, da ich nicht dort gekauft habe , sondern über einen anderen Händler , nur gegoogelt


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2022)

Servus Marion

Danke für deine Antwort.

Werde morgen ein Bild des Ablaufs in den Teich machen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

